# Probleme mit Download aus FireFox



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (7. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich hab seit zwei Tagen das Problem das ich mit dem FireFox keine Daten mehr runterladen kann. Der Download startet immer und dann kann ich einige Stunden warten und nichts passiert oder aber es wurden nur ein paar KB runtergeladen.
Wenn ich hingegen den gleichen Downlaod mit dem Safari starte dann funktioniert das einwandfrei.

Irgendwer ne Idee?

Gruß


----------



## Dr Dau (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:


> .....aber es wurden nur ein paar KB runtergeladen.


Und was passiert wenn die Datei selbst nur wenige KB oder sogar nur ein paar Byte gross ist (z.B. eine Textdatei)?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung muß ich mal ausprobieren.

EDIT: Also hab mal einfach eine 200 KB große JPG Datei runtergeladen. Das ging ohne Probleme.
In anderen Browsern habe ic hähnliche Downloadprobleme. Im Opera z.B unterbricht der Download öfters zwischen drinnen und geht nicht weiter. Dann muß ich diesen nochmal starten und dann geht dieser weiter.

Ein anderes Problem was ich habe ist das beim Online spielen das Spiel (z.B. Combat Arms) oft dann wenn schnelle Aktionen im Spiel passieren das dieses anfängt zu hängen.
Auch Videostreams haben zwischendrinnen immer mal Hänger. Diese hatte ich vor einiger Zeit nicht.
Ich hab ja auch ein 16000 DSL (realistisch habe ich zwischen 14- und 15000 laut Fritzbox) und da solte das eigentlich auch relativ einwandfrei funktionieren. Was es ja auch mal hat.

Ich hab mal nach der Eingestellten MTU geschaut und diese von 1500 auf 1480 erhöht. Das hat aber nichts gebracht.

Falls irgendwer ne Idee hat wäre das echt toll da das schon ganz schön nervt

EDIT: Ic hahbe jetzt mal einen Download mit einem Downloadmanager gestartet udn bekomme da die Meldung das die Verbindung verloren wurde. Also scheine ich Verbindungsunterbrechungen zu haben.
Nur woran kann das liegen bzw. wie kann ich das  abstellen.

Edith die dritte: Also ich habe jetzt über meine Fritzbox mal einen Download mittels Laptop laufen lassen. Hier gabs keine Probleme.
Das heißt dass das Problem an meinem  Rechner liegt.
Ich hab leider zu wenig Ahnung von systeminterne Einstellungen zum Thema DSL. Das einzigste was ich kenne ist die MTU. aber die habe ich ja schon angepasst.

Gruß


----------

